
New organ named in digestive system - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-38506708
======
CarolineW
In case anyone is interested there is some discussion of this over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13308092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13308092)

The same story has been submitted from other sources as well:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13315995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13315995)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13315751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13315751)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13313220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13313220)

There may be others, if you're interested in the different reports from
different sources you can easily search for them.

